# Whats your opinion on people who are not strict outside of the gym?



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll ask you this question and you put your opinion in. Do not say " I only worry about myself" or something like that. 

Please state your opinion on this question at hand. 

We all work hard in the gym and making sure we follow a solid diet and count macros and so forth. We know due to our goals that our hard work in the gym would be wasted if we didn't do these things outside of the gym. Such as getting our water in everyday, a certain number of carbs, protein, and fats. We also know that getting enough sleep is extremely important. I highly doubt many of you on here run off to some bar after the gym like so many people do. I've overhead people speaking and talking about getting beers when they are in the locker room, and saying how they love working out cause it means they can drink more beer. Lets just say their physique never changes. 

What are your thoughts on people who basically just exercise but only feel better instead of feeling better plus making great changes to their physiques by eating right and following the lifestyle that we on here currently Live?


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 25, 2017)

The whole point of working hard is seeing results in the mirror. What  fun is it just staying average and blending in with the crowd? A person  who stands next to his friends and no one would never know that they went to  the gym. Now take another person who does things the right way you know they spend time in the gym working hard.  Now that is when you know a person is making progress!

What are your thoughts on people who basically just exercise for  something to do? Ask yourself these questions.......

 Do their clothes ever fit differently? Do they ever get  comments from strangers about how big their arms are or how fit they  look? Fuck no they don't. I find that if a person is putting hard work  in the gym but not doing the right things outside of it, then why do it  at all? Go play basketball at the local park or flag football if you  just want to exercise.

Am I ever saying there is anything wrong with going to the gym to lower cholesterol, or maybe they have diabetes and they feel that exercise will help them live with that condition? NO I am not! 

But what I am talking about are the people who have created health issues for themselves by eating poorly and drinking , and then they think its ok to go out and eat like shit and drink beer after the gym. 

That is counterproductive and what is sad is that they actually believe that if they exercise the health issues they have will improve? HAHAHAHA


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dude, your thoughts are polluted, Unless you are planning on getting on the stage, going to the gym is just a part of your life, people can go to the gym and also have a social life....


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 25, 2017)

I highly disagree. If your goal is to look like you compete no matter if you are going to or not, then you must be extremely dedicated inside and outside of the gym. I just find it amazing how many people out there want to be average and are content blending in with the crowd. No time have they ever walked in a gym, social establishment or doctors office and had anyone ask them if they compete. I find it very sad they will never get to experience this in their life.

Plus workouts are so much better when you wake up well rested because you don't fuck off and you eat right and keep yourself nicely hydrated 24/7.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well I have eaten, drank and socialized with some pretty big mofo's, But by your standards there will be no gyms in bussiness to join because only a small amount of people are that dedicated


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2017)

Working out does make you feel good regardless of physique changes..  and working out and having a bad diet is better for your health and life than having a bad diet and not working out at all.

You are forcing your goals on to another saying they will be happier if they accomplish your goals vs theirs and that is just not true...  For instance I doubt Warren Buffet is looking at your life going "man I fucked up. I should have spent more time in the gym trying to look like a bber than making billions"... 

You are not better at life than the person standing next to you. and what it means to be successful to you is not more correct than what it means to be successful to some one else.  Your happiness/success might ride on your physique but most people dont have the luxury or genetics to place much emphasis on looks.. 

Looks fade and muscles disappear....


Ps I mind my business and dont give a fuck what others do.  It makes no difference in my life.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^What he said....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 25, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Working out does make you feel good regardless of physique changes..  and working out and having a bad diet is better for your health and life than having a bad diet and not working out at all.
> 
> You are forcing your goals on to another saying they will be happier if they accomplish your goals vs theirs and that is just not true...  For instance I doubt Warren Buffet is looking at your life going "man I fucked up. I should have spent more time in the gym trying to look like a bber than making billions"...
> 
> ...


I was going to say I like to drink beer and do some blow every once and a while. But what you said works too  

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 25, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I was going to say I like to drink beer and do some* blow every once and a while*. But what you said works too
> 
> Also known as socilizing....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 25, 2017)

sounds like nothing I have time to care about


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2017)

Fatties like to hit the weights too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2017)

They are not fat, they are either on a bulk or a power lifter....


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 26, 2017)

Alright fuckers, here's the deal. If you work hard in the gym, who in their right mind would want to look like they don't? Yeah lets go to the gym and not make any progress with our physiques. What the fuck do you have to show for it then when you are outside of the gym? If no one can tell you go to the gym , what kind of progress is that? 

Take a guy who is fat, he stays fat even though he is working out. Cause he eats like shit and drinks daily or every other day. All of his hard work is not going to show and that is a joke. The way you know you are making progress is if people notice! Thats what tells you your hard work is paying off. Say a guy is fat, and he starts busting his ass in the gym. Makes sure to eat well and not drink that much anymore. He stops going out and people don't see him for about a year. He then reappears on a Friday night at one of his local hang out spots. The girls there go "Wow, what have you been doing? I didn't even know it was you! You look like a different person." 

Guy says "I cut 85 pounds and gained some lean muscle." People compliment him and hope he shares his secrets." Guy orders a water at the bar with lemon and people say "Wow you don't drink beer anymore? That is impressive your dedication." 

Guy says "Yep, I changed my lifestyle for the better."

That is a true winner, and a man who knows what it takes to make progress. Bottom line. That my friends is the vision that people should have when they start working out and the dedication they should put forth.


----------



## so1970 (Jan 26, 2017)

You have to learn to balance your life . If you ignored your friends and family for a year so that they would notice the change in your physic.you lost a year of friendship. The changes I make to my body are for me I could care less about a compliment.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bro you gotta understand there's people who are serious and turned this in to a life style. Then there's people who do it to stay healthy. If a person is in the gym trying to do something even if it's very little. I would never knock them. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 26, 2017)

I think the OP needs to post up a pic so we all can see what total dedication looks like. I know I am not tottally dedicated, I go to the gym so I don't look like a fat couch potato, not to look like a pro bodybuilder...


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 26, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Bro you gotta understand there's people who are serious and turned this in to a life style. Then there's people who do it to stay healthy. If a person is in the gym trying to do something even if it's very little. I would never knock them.
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com



Going to the gym but still eating bad foods and not changing your drinking habits is not healty. I know this one fat fucker. He goes to the gym but still eats Wendy's everyday and drinks beer the same. He made no changes to his lifestyle outside of the gym.

That is not healthy. Not sure why you would think someone was who lived like that just cause they go exercise a couple times a week. Big fuckin deal! Way to go! Wow these people workout but continue to not take care of themselves outside of the gym! How impressive!

Just because someone may go to the gym has no evidence that they live a healthy life. Living healthy is much more than working out. Thats why some people get results and some do not. Its not fuckin brain science here unless you are seriously genetically fucked up.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Going to the gym but still eating bad foods and not changing your drinking habits is not healty. I know this one fat fucker. He goes to the gym but still eats Wendy's everyday and drinks beer the same. He made no changes to his lifestyle outside of the gym.
> 
> That is not healthy. Not sure why you would think someone was who lived like that just cause they go exercise a couple times a week. Big fuckin deal! Way to go! Wow these people workout but continue to not take care of themselves outside of the gym! How impressive!
> 
> Just because someone may go to the gym has no evidence that they live a healthy life. Living healthy is much more than working out. Thats why some people get results and some do not. Its not fuckin brain science here unless you are seriously genetically fucked up.


Your post was asking about opinions we've all given similar answers that your not happy with brother. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 26, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Your post was asking about opinions we've all given similar answers that your not happy with brother.
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com



What good is it if you have nothing to show for your hard work?

Its like an athlete playing ball and going to the park to practice but everytime they end up playing with their friends they don't get any better. Everyone see's them and comments "You need to practice man!"


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think the OP needs to post up a pic so we all can see what total dedication looks like. I know I am not tottally dedicated, I go to the gym so I don't look like a fat couch potato, not to look like a pro bodybuilder...



This. 

And despite ops claim that gyminit without meticulous food planning is a waste would actually be wrong per quite a few studies showing that inactivity is more detrimental to one's health than smoking.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Going to the gym but still eating bad foods and not changing your drinking habits is not healty. I know this one fat fucker. He goes to the gym but still eats Wendy's everyday and drinks beer the same. He made no changes to his lifestyle outside of the gym.
> 
> That is not healthy. Not sure why you would think someone was who lived like that just cause they go exercise a couple times a week. Big fuckin deal! Way to go! Wow these people workout but continue to not take care of themselves outside of the gym! How impressive!
> 
> Just because someone may go to the gym has no evidence that they live a healthy life. Living healthy is much more than working out. Thats why some people get results and some do not. Its not fuckin brain science here unless you are seriously genetically fucked up.



You're talking about extremes- I see very few ppl at the gym who you describe.

A few trying to make a difference, mostly average looking ppl there to stay in shape.

Very few jacked or fit ppl. Maybe 10%

.... and still waiting on OP's jacked pics. If you're going to judge the fatties so harshly you better be near pro status 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------

